# General information



## VARNYARD (Nov 19, 2007)

General information
Tegus are all terrestrial, meaning they do not prefer to climb. However they have been observed climbing trees in the wild to raid bird nests. Tegus are also very strong swimmers; they will not hesitate to cross water. Tegus are diurnal, which means they are active during the daylight hours. Tegus are not known to venture out of their burrows or hides at night. They are very hardy reptiles, and can adapt to most living conditions in the wild. They have been known for begging for food in parks, as well as from fisherman. They are said to be like squirrels that we have in parks in North America. The Argentine tegus can be found living very close to humans, often living in towns and suburbs in many places throughout their range. Colombian tegus feed on a large variety of insects, fish, small reptiles, amphibians, eggs, invertebrates and small mammals. They are fast-moving lizards of the species Tupinambis. They inhabit tropical and subtropical regions of South America The Colombian tegus lays its eggs, usually six to eight in a clutch, in termite mounds, which serve as perfect incubators with well-regulated temperature and humidity. Colombian tegus are carnivores, or meat eaters. They are also far more wary and avoid human contact. This species of tegus are not known to hibernate. The Colombian tegus live close to the equator, while the Argentine tegus live there as well but also range much farther south, and can live in a much cooler climates. When we say much farther south, we are referring to farther away from the equator, thus in a much cooler climate. The Argentine tegus will also go into hibernation up to seven months. The Black and White Argentines go into hibernation earlier then the Argentine Reds. Blue tegus will eat small amounts of fruit, but are primary carnivores as well. Very little is known about this species in the wild. They are also not as cold tolerant as the Argentine Black and Whites, Extreme Giant tegus or the Argentine Red tegus. The Black and Whites also start breeding sooner then the Reds or the Blues. 
The Blue tegus will also go into hibernation. In captivity they can be clicker trained as well as potty trained. The Argentine tegus are some of the most intelligent of all of the reptiles. Tegus have been known to sometimes potty train themselves, and they do actually like human contact. Most of the reptiles found in the pet trade tolerate human contact. Of the types mentioned above, the Argentine Black and Whites seem to be the easiest to tame.


----------

